
How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money into His Business - Gaussian
https://www.forbes.com/sites/danalexander/2017/06/06/how-donald-trump-shifted-kids-cancer-charity-money-into-his-business/#2b2366bd6b4a
======
caliagent
So is this more or less money than the Red Cross siphons for alternative
"needs"? [http://www.npr.org/2016/06/16/482020436/senators-report-
find...](http://www.npr.org/2016/06/16/482020436/senators-report-finds-
fundamental-concerns-about-red-cross-finances)

I was under the impression that operating costs, regardless of benefit, were
accepted as the cost of doing business with a charity?

